# Soggy bottoms oct.30th



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

A few of us are gonna hit up Soggy Bottom ATV Ranch for a day ride Saturday Oct.30th. Spoke to the owner, he said they are gonna keep it kid friendly that weekend. Gonna take my 10 year old out for a good day of riding. Hopefully we get some rain.....:bigok:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i may tag along if thats ok?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Everyone is welcome....should be a fun ride.


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

Me and my crew will be there that whole weekend camping. I'll be looking for y'all maybe we can all ride together.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds good...hopefully it rains !!! LOL !!


----------

